# Not sure if this is the one! (wooden knife challenge)



## robert flynt (Aug 2, 2016)

Not sure if this is the one but it is the only wood long enough for the blade. The blade is claro walnut, Handle is curly horse chestnut, the guard is ebony and the shield is dark green calif. buckeye burl. The knife is 12" over all.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hot dog!! That is fantastic Robert! 
I was hoping for someone to give me a run for tha money. And POW! There it is.

I'm still waiting on Scott....I'm sure his will be up there on par with yours.


Then there's the clown.... @Tclem

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 2, 2016)

HOLY MOLY!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Very nicely done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 3, 2016)

man that's sharp

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hot dog!! That is fantastic Robert!
> I was hoping for someone to give me a run for tha money. And POW! There it is.
> 
> I'm still waiting on Scott....I'm sure his will be up there on par with yours.
> ...


Dude that is nothing. I have several of those I have done with my eyes closed....:::because I was dreaming. Lololololololol. You can't beat that guy. Robert is da man

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 3, 2016)

Incredibly sexy! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop (Aug 3, 2016)

WOW! Just......WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL knife- Love that handle

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 3, 2016)

Damn!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 3, 2016)

Damn Robert! Nothing like ramping up the pressure  Beautiful knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 3, 2016)

Crap!!!! there goes the comp....everyone else may as well hope for the back page of the calendar cause Ol' Bob just got all 12 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2016)

That's gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2016)

That looks like a real knife maker made that! FREAKY GORGEOUS!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks like we have the cover page of the calendar covered. Nice job Robert!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2016)

Robert what is the finish?


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 3, 2016)

Keweennie said:


> Robert what is the finish?


It is Permalyn Gun Stock Finish from Laurel Mountain Forge. That stuff dries to a high shine if you don't hand rub it before it set up. Had a hard time getting away from the glare while photographing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

